# Give me the best hedgie names?



## PinkHedgehog

Please, please, PLEASE do not say sonic. I was thinking Thor. lol.


----------



## Havok

Everyone keeps telling me I should change Emily's name to Sonic. They don't understand she is a female. xD
If I had a male hedgie I'd go for Jax. Or perhaps Dozer. But that's just me.


----------



## SpiritWolves1

lol i name after personalities ^.^ Dallas reminded me of Dallas off of the Outsiders and Shade and Oliver came named but im changing olivers name to Axel


----------



## ktdid

Thor would be a good hedgie name. I tend to like literary names and/or funny ones.


----------



## cardiologineer

I named my girl after a Sith lord from Star Wars novels, haha. But mostly because she was an awesome person (aside from being evil :lol and the name is pretty. I generally take names from books, video games, shows, movies, etc that I like and then see how some of them fit until I find the perfect one.


----------



## Havok

I dunno how to explain it it Emily got her name because she.. Felt like an Emily. xD It just seemed right when I called her Emily for the first time.


----------



## Draenog

Mine and yours could be family.... :lol:

I love mythology and history, so my pets usually have mythological or historical names.


----------



## Kam

I met a Quillson once, very cute name. 

Still not sure what I'll name my little bundle of spines.
But pun names are fun.


----------



## smhufflepuff

The very best hedgehog name is the one that you feel is right. The one your hedgie responds to.

It's not the one that other people say it is. It's not the one that sounds cool or has a neat spelling or reminds you of a character in some book or movie or whatever.

The best name is the one that suits the little bundle of quills you hold in your hands. If that name so happens to be "Thor," then "Thor" it is. Even if it turns out that your hedgie responds best to "Prettyprettypumpernickelsnoot," then that's his name... Though, I'll admit, I'd probably ask him if he's okay with me using a nickname


----------



## PrincessK

I have to agree- I had a different name picked out before bringing my Hedgie home. She was going to be Kokanee- Annie for short. When we brought her home it just didn't fit. We were a little at a loss... we were so settled that we hadn't thought of others. We asked friends for suggestions, and when a friend said "Harper" it just suit her! 

I might have a few in mind, but wait until you meet your baby before becoming too committed


----------



## Draenog

I don't even have names in mind when I get a pet, I always name my animals when I get them since I name them for their character and looks.


----------



## Musicgirlr1996

I named my hedgehog Thistle. Mine is a female but Thistle is one of those names that would work for a male hedgehog as well


----------



## shmurciakova

One time I heard of a hedgehog named Figment. I thought that was an awesome name. Another one was named Poke-a-hontas, which I thought was clever too! I don't know why I ended up naming my new hedgehog Daisy...it just fit, but I usually call her Stinkable or Stink Pot!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma

I love the name Bubba! I was orignially rooting for the name for our hedgie, but Chris was not going for it so along came Preston the classy hedgie :lol:


----------



## ponylover317

Layla's an algerian hedgehog, and her name means "dark as night" in agerian  I named her before i saw her, expecting to get a dark chocolate hedgie, opps!
but anyways, search diffrent phrases or good hedgie names for whatever breed of hedgehog you're planning on getting


----------



## Iflip4fun

My favorite names, 
Boy: Rex, scooter, stitches, mojo, jax, ace, tucker, Casper, ...

Girls: jojo, coco, zoey, roxy...


----------



## Sugargliderlove

When I got my hedgie his name is Herby which I didnt like so I renamed him Sonic. if I ever get another hedgie I was going to name him Nirvana


----------



## bluebyrd333

These aren't the best names but from my current novel (i love the series) 
Girl: Cassia ,Lei , Dalton, Indie 
Boy: Ky, Xander, Caleb, Eli 
My favorite book names are
Minnie and Hazel


----------



## Cmstreib

My little boys name is Romeo since he is such a hit with the ladies. I think it fits him pretty well too since he loves to explore and get into trouble.


----------



## BiocheMD

My next hedgehog's name will be Heath Hedger.


----------



## alexvdl

SpiritWolves,
You named your hedgehog Dallas after Dally Winston from the Outsiders?


----------



## Kpjenk21

Bruce Quillis


----------



## jholstein11

Bruce Quillis made me choke on an ice cube.


----------



## Kpjenk21

jholstein11 said:


> Bruce Quillis made me choke on an ice cube.


 :lol: thought of that on my way home from work yesterday


----------



## jholstein11

all afternoon I've been thinking of funny pun names...

Prince Quilliam

Quillum Dafoe

Quillie Nelson

:lol:


----------



## moxieberry

Caltrops was the name of Nick's first hedgehog. Look it up. :lol:


----------



## Kpjenk21

jholstein11 said:


> all afternoon I've been thinking of funny pun names...
> 
> Prince Quilliam
> 
> Quillum Dafoe
> 
> Quillie Nelson
> 
> :lol:


Love it, you are the winner!


----------



## jholstein11

I have been chuckling all afternoon about this.


----------



## Chihirolee3

My rescue was named Rhododendron because they thought hedgehogs were rodents (for a female rodents name, that is pretty creative)

My upcoming baby hedgie boy will be Pindsvin

I think Talvi would be a wonderful name for an Albino, I think it means winter in welsh or finnish (i can't remember)


----------

